# Official owner now



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Finally have my new machine tried 2 latte learning experience yes but enjoyable


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Looks great, this was the first espresso machine I had and the rest of history ?


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

THR_Crema said:


> Looks great, this was the first espresso machine I had and the rest of history ?


 Yep i think this is a hobby that the bug can bite. Cheers


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Border_all said:


> Yep i think this is a hobby that the bug can bite. Cheers


 I'm three years into my sentence and love how much I've learnt. Always nice when friends and family come round just so they can have a nice coffee.

Hoping 2020 will be the year of a big upgrade from the Barista Express.

What grinder are you using?


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

THR_Crema said:


> What grinder are you using?


 At the moment i bought ground bean off Rave I am thinking of buying a Eureka Mignon or Atom or Zenith. I was decided on the Mignon but i am getting tempted by the other models. I will probably order early new year when the specialist are back at work. For now i have about a kilo to go at lol


----------

